# Pride FC Bushido!



## JDenz (Sep 10, 2003)

the pride is going to be a team of gracies agianst a japenese all star team.

Under coach Royce Gracie, Team Gracie will consist of Renzo, Ryan, Rodrigo, Daniel, and Ralph. 

The Japanese team has yet to be finalized 

The event is scheduled for October 5th, 2003 from the Saitama Super Arena in Japan and a total of 7-8 matches overall are expected. 

Pay per view availability will be announced soon!


----------



## J-kid (Sep 11, 2003)

I think ryan will do the best.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 11, 2003)

we will see who they all are fighting.


----------



## ace (Sep 12, 2003)

This looks to Be a Great Event
Of all the Gracies That are Fighting im looking Farward
To Seeing Renzo Fight.

Who do U guy's Think shold be on the all star team??


----------



## JDenz (Sep 12, 2003)

Not sure but October is pretty close they better get on the ball


----------



## JDenz (Sep 23, 2003)

Here is the card as of now:

Mirco Cro Cop (Croatia / Cro Cop Squad Gym) vs X  (to be determined

Emelianenko Alexandre (Russia/Russian Top Team) vs Assuerio Silva (Brazil /Chute Boxe Academy) 
*younger brother of Emelianenko Fedor 

KHARITONOV SERGEY (Russia/Russian Top Team) vs Jason Nobunaga (New Zealand/elite Kick Boxing Gym) 
*K-1 WORLD GP 2003 in Melbourne tournament 2nd Place 

Akira Shoji v vs Mauricio Shogun (Brazil /Chute Boxe Academy) 


Already Announced: 

Carlos Newton (British Virgin Islands/Warrior Martial Arts Center) vs Renzo Gracie (Brazil/ Team Renzo Gracie) 

Dokonjonosuke Mishima (Japan/Cobra-kai) vs Ralph Gracie (Brazil/ Team Renzo Gracie) 

Kazuhiro Nakamura (Japan/Yoshida Dojo) vs Daniel Gracie (Brazil/ Team Renzo Gracie) 

Daiju Takase (Japan / Free) vs Rodrigo Gracie (Brazil/ Team Renzo Gracie) 

Kazuhiro Hamanaka (Japan/Takada Dojo) vs Ryan Gracie (Brazil/ Team Renzo Gracie)


----------



## pknox (Sep 23, 2003)

I wonder why Royler's not in on this?


----------



## JDenz (Sep 23, 2003)

Not sure either he has something else going on is hurt or Pride didn't want him.    It seems like they picked the "bad boys" of the gracie faimly and the guys that teach them.


----------



## ace (Sep 24, 2003)

To see a Great Fight From Renzo & Carlos
These 2 Both Have Good Ground Skills & well versed in the
Stand up Game I Think Carlos is Better at Takedowns.

This Fight is to close 2 call But if i gonna Pick Carlos


----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2003)

I saw Newton to just because he has better striking and Renzo is not going to be able to hurt him on the feet.


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know...Renzo can definitely strike if he has to.  Either way, it should be a pretty good match.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

Renzo can strike fro a gracie I guess but he is far from a MMA striker, He got a good upkick on Oleg for his KO and that has been his only serious striking.  He has been over matched in striking by every serious fight he has ever been in.   He had a horrable time agianst that Japenes fighter who wouldn't go on the ground with him.  Newton has swapped punches with Dangerous strikers and had taken big shots I doubt very much that Renzo can hurt him on the feet or even take him down without Newton overextending.  All that said it should still be a good fight espically if it hits the ground.


----------



## pknox (Sep 25, 2003)

I agree.  For Renzo's sake, hopefully he controls the fight to the point of where he doesn't have to strike.  Either way, I think it will be great.  I'm guessing it's going to be Pay Per View?


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes defintitly going to be PPV.  Same PPV carrier as Pride.


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 29, 2003)

This should be exciting, Ryan and Ralph are two very aggressive fighters, should be fun.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2003)

Ya it will be good.


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

The results are below.  PLEASE DO NOT LOOK IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO KNOW THE RESULTS.  I'll skip a few lines so you don't see it by accident:
































Mirko 'Cro Cop' Filipovic defeats Dos Caras Jr. by KKO at 0:46, RD 1.
Alexander Emelianenko defeats Assuerio Silva by split decision.
Mauricio 'Shogun' Rua defeats Akira Shoji by KO at 3:47, RD 1.

Ryan Gracie defeats Kazuhiro Hamanaka by KO at 7:37, RD 2.
Rodrigo Gracie defeats Daiju Takase by unanimous decision.
Kazuhiro Nakamura defeats Daniel Gracie by unanimous decision.
Ralph Gracie defeats Dokonjosuke Mishima by unanimous decision.
Renzo Gracie vs. Carlos Newton defeats Renzo Gracie by split decision.

Sergei Kharitonov defeats Jason Nobunaga by armbar at 2:24, RD 1. 
Khallid Arab defeats Rodney Faverus by unanimous decision.
Chris Brennan defeats Eiji Mitsuoka by armlock at 4:31, RD 1


----------



## JDenz (Oct 6, 2003)

Ya I was going to post results but I figured I would hold off but the event isn't going to be shown for months in the states.    Ryan Gracie'ss oppenant injured himself in the match and fell without being hit and took a soccer kick in the head for his troubles.


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## spartanmachine (Oct 7, 2003)

Can anyone who's seen it elaborate on Renzo's match against Newton?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 13, 2003)

Newton was at Joslins and he looked good.  He was the ref for some of my fights which was pretty sweet.  Although he didn't know the rules so good lol.


----------

